# Soap suitable for Baby



## Deana73 (May 6, 2013)

anyone care to share recipe for baby soap. thanks


----------



## dagmar88 (May 6, 2013)

None, really. 
It's unnecessary and baby's skin is so sensitive as it's not fully developed yet.
If you want to use anything aside from water, go for a blooming bath oil or milk bath.


----------



## lsg (May 6, 2013)

Depending on the age of the baby, I would use a mild commercial product especially made for babies.  For an older child, well cured Castile soap should be a good choice.


----------



## new12soap (May 6, 2013)

The short answer is "no". Not that I am not willing to share a recipe, but that NO soap should be used on babies under 6 months old (most pediatricians will tell you that now, too).  Older than that I would second a well cured castille with a decent superfat.


----------



## MikeInPdx (May 6, 2013)

lsg said:


> Depending on the age of the baby, I would use a mild commercial product especially made for babies.  For an older child, well cured Castile soap should be a good choice.


 
Agreed.


----------



## bodhi (May 6, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> None, really.
> It's unnecessary and baby's skin is so sensitive as it's not fully developed yet.
> If you want to use anything aside from water, go for a blooming bath oil or milk bath.





new12soap said:


> The short answer is "no". Not that I am not willing to share a recipe, but that NO soap should be used on babies under 6 months old (most pediatricians will tell you that now, too).  Older than that I would second a well cured castille with a decent superfat.




Ditto these.  No soap for babies and oil if they have a rash.  When they are older they can graduate to a superfatted Castile (no eo's, no colorants except baby safe herbs, and especially NO fo's or commercial soaps).


----------



## Deana73 (May 6, 2013)

Im so sorry, I  didnt realise that my baby is no longer a baby. she is 1 year 2 months. .


----------



## OrganicGirl (May 6, 2013)

My son is 20 months old and I didn't know I was not supposed to use my soap on him.  When he was a newborn I just sponged him off with water.  But by 2 months I was using my goatmilk soap on him with oatmeal and honey!  Also if he became excessively fussy I would use 1 drop lavender mixed with olive oil to rub his back with and he would generally calm down.  As far as Commercial soaps go, they are usually laden with chemicals that are harmful to us all and prefer not to use them since the only reason I started making soap was because of my daughters eczema and looking for solutions to her problem, which is no longer a problem.  I'm sure glad everything turned out OK.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 7, 2013)

Deana73 said:


> Im so sorry, I  didnt realise that my baby is no longer a baby. she is 1 year 2 months. .



I still wouldn't use soap for her whole body, but a mild body & hair wash and not too often. 1-2 times a week.
You could go for a castille or bastille for her hands and bum.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 7, 2013)

OrganicGirl said:


> My son is 20 months old and I didn't know I was not supposed to use my soap on him.  When he was a newborn I just sponged him off with water.  But by 2 months I was using my goatmilk soap on him with oatmeal and honey!  Also if he became excessively fussy I would use 1 drop lavender mixed with olive oil to rub his back with and he would generally calm down.  As far as Commercial soaps go, they are usually laden with chemicals that are harmful to us all and prefer not to use them since the only reason I started making soap was because of my daughters eczema and looking for solutions to her problem, which is no longer a problem.  I'm sure glad everything turned out OK.



It's not that it's _that_ bad, just that young children are very prone to develop allergies as their skin's barriere function isn't full developed yet. I do think commercial B&B products are part of the problem, as more and more kids seem to suffer from allergies and/or skin conditions. Together with being overly clean. Living in a 'sterile' environment does a lot of harm.

The brand that is very popular over here, contains loads of perfume and is pretty harsh. 
You've kept it very basic, which is already much more than most parents do 

But there's really no need to. Babies smell like babies :smile:
Aside from full diapers, little grabbing hands and food spills, they don't get dirty.


----------



## OrganicGirl (May 7, 2013)

There is an interesting article about infants skin barrier at www.hindawi.com/journals/dep/.../19878[/url].


----------



## dagmar88 (May 7, 2013)

*The resource cannot be found.*





:-(


----------



## babysoap (May 8, 2013)

I made a bastille soap and I use it on her bum. Its better than using baby wipes which are full of chemicals. That's what motivated me to make soap in the first I didn't want to use products full of chemicals I can't pronounce on her.


----------



## AngelMomma (May 9, 2013)

I saw this at Target the other day.  It really looks like a CP soap and had an interesting story on the label.  But marketing can be just that, marketing.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 9, 2013)

Yup, marketing and faulty labelling.


----------

